# Stages power meter?



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Any one using one on an F series frame. Fit is my only concern. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

There's a page on stages website about fitment. You need something like 5mm behind non-drive crank arm for the sensor unit and that's it. Honestly, I'm not sure what bike wouldn't be compatible as it seems like the crank arm would rub the frame elsewhere, like at the pedal end, if it were closer that far up the crank arm.

I've found stages to be pretty responsive to emails.

Found the article in their faq's section: Stages Support: How can I find out if my bicycle is compatible with the Stages Power Meter? : Stages Cycling


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

*Stages*



FeltF75rider said:


> Any one using one on an F series frame. Fit is my only concern. Any help greatly appreciated.


Yes, the Stages PM fits the F-series.
-Dave


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you Superdave I checked it like their site said but it's peace of mind to have a solid answer.


----------

